# New pictures of my planted tanks



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone think my jungles need a trim?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome as always, peachii! Love the jungles... Don't trim them unless the clippings are coming my way! (Kidding, of course)


----------



## Budgiebonkers (Apr 13, 2014)

Id love if my tank looked like that but im lacking plants since im not sure where to get different varieties mine only have a melon sword.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Welcome to the Jungle! XD

I love the jungle feel to tanks. =)


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks all!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

WOW to them all!


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

Do you have any more shots of the 3 gallon?


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Ow, they are beaituful


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I love when you post pictures!
And I agree with the others, you can still see some water in there, no need for a trim yet, lol!


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

The 3 gallon BVS tank, a couple more pictures.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

They look great to me! You sure can grow plants! Is the 3 gallon a JBJ picotope?


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

Awesome tanks. You really have a wet green thumb. I'm in the middle of cycling a new 10 gallon setup and by next weekend I will start planting. Seeing your tanks has given me some very needed ideas.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

It is a JBJ, I love the size and shape of the tank - however the customer service from JBJ was horrendous. Completely awful, we ordered straight from JBJ took the tank forever to get here. When it got here it had no light or filter. Took another 2-3 weeks for them to send it. I'm pretty sure they sent a reject tank, the silicone looks horrible and the tank isn't centered correctly on the bottom. Don't order from JBJ - order it from someone else if you really like this tank - my suggestion is just go with a different brand tank. I really wanted a new glass tank but hindsight, wish I would have gone with a TruAqua tank.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Yikes, sounds like a terrible experience. I got my Picotope from Dr Foster & Smith and I had no trouble. Had no idea JBJ was a bad company, I've never had trouble with my tank. :shock:


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Well besides for the poor customer service, they pretty much acted like they did not care, their excuse for the tank taking so long was because they were "short handed" and everyone was at a trade show, so too busy to take care of customers I guess?, and the light to me seemed pretty cheaply made, and the filter was noisy so between the crappy customer service and the month it took to get the tank and the 2 weeks it took to get the crappy light and filter, I will never give them another dime lol


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

NOOO!
Dont trim it! ITS LIKE GIVING A HAIRCUT TO RAPUNSEL. 
Never trim.


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

I see some pink and blue snails!

Your tanks are lovely! They should put "Aquatic Gardener" under your name.


----------

